# Deer through the fence



## rip18 (Dec 1, 2006)

All right -

first, we had deer coming over the fence -
http://www.forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=87969

then, we had deer going over the fence - 
http://www.forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=88112

Now, we have one going through the fence.  I hate to admit it, but we missed the ones going UNDER the fence - though I do have a doe going AROUND the end of the fence...

Nikon D70, Sigma 70-300 mm @ 175 mm, f/5.6, 1/500th second, ISO 200, handheld, cropped to 75% of frame.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 1, 2006)

Another good one Rip!! Nice buck too! 

About that one goin` under the fence..................we want to see one of them too!! A buck...a big buck.............remember..............your reputation is on the line.......................... 


Don`t let this undertakin` interupt your gun huntin` time though!


----------



## Lthomas (Dec 1, 2006)

Rip. You spend way too much time in cades cove. LOL.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Dec 1, 2006)

Nice looking pictures Rip. Now get us one with a rack that looks like a picket fence!


----------



## slimbo (Dec 1, 2006)

I would have laughed my bunz off if that joker caught one of his tines on that fence as he jumped through it.  My picture would have been blurry cuz of the laughter.  But it looks like he made it through fine and made a cool pic.  Good job.


----------



## Hoss (Dec 2, 2006)

They will get to where they want to go won't they.  Glad you were there to capture their efforts.  Another good one.  Thanks for sharing it.

Hoss


----------



## FERAL ONE (Dec 5, 2006)

another great one rip. i did not take a pic of it but once i found a deer "in" a fence. part of it anyway. a farmer friend of mine put up a fence around his garden and came out one morning to find it trashed. when he got to the fence there was an ear and about a 4 inch spike stuck in it. i kept waiting for reports of a 1 eared deer but never got one. by the way, i want to say thank you for your deer photos, i used them to show good bullet placement with my son. he was able to get his first deer saturday !!!


----------



## rip18 (Dec 5, 2006)

I had a guy stop by yesterday and bring me a picture of a 10-point he found in his fence over the weekend.  It had tried to jump the fence, but his back leg went down through the hog wire.  Nobody found it until it was dead unfortunately.

Feral One - you are more than welcome!!!


----------



## holadude (Dec 8, 2006)

I want to see the one that snuck behind your freezer door!


----------



## pnome (Dec 13, 2006)

Nice shot.  Looks like you might need to repair your fence though.


----------

